# Banana Lilies >~<



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have had these banana plants for over half a year now. I finally got around to planting them, but moving some around I snapped the crowns and leaves clean off. :frustrated: This happened to me before and the bananas went downhill from there. I would like to know if they still might grow or if I should just scrap them so they don't rot in my tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have its close relative, Nymphoides Taiwan aka the banana-less banana plant. It (and I've been told the banana plant too) will grow new plants off separated stems/leaves (if a bit of stem is with it still). Float the stems that broke off for several days/week, they should have roots at one end started, the other end will start growing a new plant within another week. 
photo of cut Nymphoides Taiwan stem in a dump tank after 2 weeks, baby plant growing off top of stem by leaf









If the stems simply break down and turn to mush remove them, they won't grow anything.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

That method of propogation only works with the tall leaves that made it to the surface, I believe, the purple thick leaves.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

So I tossed all my old lillies because they were dying a very slow death. I bought a new, gorgeous plant, planted it 1/4 way into the substrate and got the same problems. The banana grew no roots, got squishy, and got covered in a thick film of bacteria. I popped the bananas off (probably a bad idea) and planted what was left. Fingers crossed this works; I am so frustrated!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

They grow better without the bananas.. Mine rooted better and took off!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Did you take them off and then bury the roots?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yes, they rotted so I pulled them off and planted deep. Also had a baby from a leaf which didn't have bananas.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Cool! Mine just floated up to the surface again because it has super tiny roots >~< I am worried that constant replanting will damage them.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Plant it as deep as you can. Don't have to worry now.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

So it can go over the crown area, where stem meets root?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yes


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

How are the lilies doing?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If have any spare $ on Oct 3rd-6th Petco is have a buy one get one half off sale on aquarium plants. I've seen banana plants there.They don't have fish in the tanks with plants. However, not all Petco locations stock plants so you have to call ahead and ask if they have submerged plants in tanks (versus emerged some only have emerged) Their plants run about $3.99-$4.99.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

jadaBlu said:


> If have any spare $ on Oct 3rd-6th Petco is have a buy one get one half off sale on aquarium plants. I've seen banana plants there.They don't have fish in the tanks with plants. However, not all Petco locations stock plants so you have to call ahead and ask if they have submerged plants in tanks (versus emerged some only have emerged) Their plants run about $3.99-$4.99.


I think it depends on the store. I go to 2 regularly (one is a bit larger and has a lot more in stock) and the smaller one has 1 plant tank with both fish and snails (also mostly non-aquatic plants in it....) while the larger one has 3 very large plant tanks with no fish or snails and all of the plants are aquatic (that i have seen so far). The larger store also has a much better selection.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Amazingly well! I popped the rotting bananas off, left them floating for a while, and them stuck them in soil w/ a sand cap and now they have new leaves and look very nice!


----------

